# Failed Fet



## Suzek

Dear Peter

I have recently undergone a natural cycle FET using 2 blastocysts which unfortunately failed. I have a review in 3 weeks and would appreciate any advise on questions I should be asking. I have 3 remaining frozen embryos (1 x blastocyst and 2 x 10 cell) to use in another natural cycle but am scared of "wasting" them if I should be having more tests carried out first. I have one tube missing (ectopic 18 months ago) and don't know if other tube is blocked - only assume so. At first attempt at IVF 5 months ago I developed OHSS moderately/severely and was hospitalised for a week with no ET. Should I be having any immunology tests done to see if my own body is rejecting the embryo's?

Really appreciate your advise on this, many thanks, Suze


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi Suze

Hope you dont mind me poking my head in here.
Firstly Im really sorry to hear things havent worked this time for you, but the fact that you can produce blasts I have been told is def a good thing, so postive thoughts if you can. 

Seeing that you have a frozen blast I was just wondering....... the 2 that you had defrosted, were they at blast stage when frozen or before?

I have 8 blasts frozen and am desperatly worried about them suviving the thaw, I have had a FET before and lost practically all of them during defrost. I know blasts are harder to defrost although my clinic says they are stronger embryos.

Anyway any advice would be appreciated.

The very best of luck to you

Love Lou xxxxx


----------



## Suzek

Dear Lou

Many thanks for your reply. I had 3 that reached blasts before being frozen and 2 that reached 10 cell. I was really pleased that they only had to defrost 2 blasts for FET this time so I had 100% successful thaw with the 2 they chose. This is why I am so upset and confused that they did not go on to develop into a pregnancy. I have convinvced myself that it must have been something in my body that killed them off?

Wishing you lots of luck with your remaining 8 blasts,

love Suze xx


----------



## Mummytoone

Suze

I can understand how upset you must be right now especially with such fantastic embryos.

This HAS to be a good thing, you must try and focus on this. 

As to whether your body is regecting them, well I have had a very basic Killer cell test done at my clinic, Lister, to which we found I had very high levels of them. 
There is an awfull lot of controversy surrounding these cells and the significance of them and the treatment they give you for these. My clinic will only give steroid treatment for them where as I know the CARE clinics use much more expensive radical treatments. I dont think the Killer cell thing is especially common so Im sure you have nothing to worry about. Hopefully Peter will give you some good pointers of questions for you to ask at your review.

Many thanks for the advice

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Suzek

Lou

Thank you for your advice I shall definately look into having this test done. I think I should also have the dye test done which tests the remaining tube for blockages? I'm just worried that if it is blocked it could contain some killer cells as well?

best wishes love
Suze x


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi again

I had the dye test done several years ago and no blockages were found, I then had a lap done about 2 weeks ago which also found no abnormalities at all which is good but frustrating, it was fine and I have recovered really quickly with just 2 tiny little scars. If they suggest you should have one done I would go for it as its just a little more painfull than EC. Plus you get to have another lovely GA! 
I am told that my hubbies  are of they olympic variety so its only the NK cells that seem to be our problem 

Good Luck

Love lou xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone

P.S I wouldnt worry about the killer cells in your good tube from my understanding you mainly just have them in your blood although some have them also within the uterine lining.


xxxx


----------



## Suzek

Lou


Thank you for this info. I found EC painful as I didn't have GA and had 27 eggs!! I had a lap when I had the ectopic with GA. At the time the surgeon inspected the remaining tube (from the outside) and said it looked healthy but he couldn't go inside it or else it would have then been damaged by him! My consultant at Care reckons it could be blocked but couldn't say for definite without the test. I suppose if nothing else at least we will know one way or the other. If it is blocked then we know we haven't any other choice other than IVF. If it isn't then we've still got unexplained infertility! At least if it is blocked I won't have to worry about any more ectopics!! (trying to look on the bright side of things!!) 

love Suzek x


----------



## peter

Suzek said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> I have recently undergone a natural cycle FET using 2 blastocysts which unfortunately failed.
> 
> Sorry to hear this, is this your first FET?
> 
> I have a review in 3 weeks and would appreciate any advise on questions I should be asking. I have 3 remaining frozen embryos (1 x blastocyst and 2 x 10 cell) to use in another natural cycle but am scared of "wasting" them if I should be having more tests carried out first.
> 
> There is nothing really to test for at thios stage. If this is your first attempts at FET it is best just to go ahead and see what happens.
> 
> I have one tube missing (ectopic 18 months ago) and don't know if other tube is blocked - only assume so. At first attempt at IVF 5 months ago I developed OHSS moderately/severely and was hospitalised for a week with no ET.
> 
> Sorry to hear this, it is becoming a very familiar story in the UK and I think that it is poor management to give a patient OHSS
> 
> Should I be having any immunology tests done to see if my own body is rejecting the embryo's?
> 
> Not at this stage
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> Really appreciate your advise on this, many thanks, Suze


----------



## Suzek

Dear Peter

Many thanks for your response.  Yes it was my first attempt at FET and as we were using blastocysts I guess we had just hoped that we would have more success? 

Would you suggest we try using the remaining 3 (1 x blastocyst and 2 x 10 cell) in another natural cycle before going for any additional tests? I'm just so scared of wasting the remaining 3 embryos and having to do another fresh cycle (with risk of OHSS again) if I may have immunolgy problems that haven't been checked for or detected?

Many thanks

Suze


----------



## peter

Suzek said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> Many thanks for your response. Yes it was my first attempt at FET and as we were using blastocysts I guess we had just hoped that we would have more success?
> 
> Our blastocyst success rate is 40% and we have some of the best results in the World.
> 
> Would you suggest we try using the remaining 3 (1 x blastocyst and 2 x 10 cell) in another natural cycle before going for any additional tests?
> 
> yes, there are not really any tests at this stage which would give any useful information
> 
> I'm just so scared of wasting the remaining 3 embryos and having to do another fresh cycle (with risk of OHSS again)
> 
> You should not suffer OHSS again if your stimulation is managed properly
> 
> if I may have immunolgy problems that haven't been checked for or detected?
> 
> The tests available are not definitive and would not give you any useful information at this stage.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Suze


----------



## Suzek

Dear Peter

Thank you so much for taking the time and trouble to answer these questions for me. You've actually restored my confidence and I will try another FET in the New Year.

Many thanks again

best wishes

Suze


----------

